# Diagrama pistola Steren Her-260



## foc (May 23, 2015)

A qui te dejo este diagrama de una pistola esteren de 1500w espero y te sirva en este caso la placa del motor solo lleva unos pocos componentes  esperoo yy te sirva solo fijate ami me parece que ese puente de diodos esta mal dibujado el esquema me lo mandoo directamente esteren.......... jjaaja el puente esta bien solo que es el simbolo de diodos yoo pense que indicaba ell positivo del rectificador jejej


----------



## armegos (Dic 20, 2016)

Una pregunta compañero ¿tienes el valor exacto del "termo fusible" que lleva esta pistola de calor?, ya que tengo una la cual usaba hasta hace unos días pero se fundió, al abrir para remplazar me doy cuenta que los valores en el fusible son ilegibles, de antemano agradezco su pronta respuesta.


----------



## foc (Dic 23, 2016)

Hola el fusible termico, del diagrama arriba expuesto, esta marcado como 133 grados centigrados


----------

